# one cutter, am i the only one?



## Wildman9907 (May 13, 2018)

As im reading through the accessory forums i see people have all kinds of cutters ( single blade, dual blade, punch, v cut, blah blah blah). i have exactly two cutters, a xikar Xi2 thats is the only one i use, the only one i ever used and continue to use after 3 years. The second one was added a week ago a Palio(sp) and it just happen to show up in an order of cigars. The Palio cutter will prolly just end up in the golf bag as a just in case. THe xikar cutter and allume lighter stay in my 5 stick travel case and they come with me when i leave the house with 2 cigars ( at a minimum).

I am i the only one who only bought one cutter lol or do you just accumulate them from freebies and such?

was just curious. and a bit bored slow day at work.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I don't think anyone uses single blades. But yes, I've got tons of em. I use different cutters for different cigars. 

Torpedo/ box press = v- cut
Short fillers =punch
Everything else - double blade (or the punch on my key chain, cause I forgot my cutter)


----------



## Mbaldwin944 (Jan 17, 2019)

I have a V cut from colibri, punch and a dual blade straight cut that are xikar.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Only one cutter? Madness! What happens if you misplace it?

I've probably got more than 20 cutters now... a desktop Quad generously gifted by @MaxG (thanks Carl), 4 or 5 Xikar Xi3's and an Xi1, a couple of Lotus Jaws, a Colibri V-Cut, a Cuban Crafters Euro and a similar slim Montecristo, an LGC club large gauge double, and an assortment of several other double-blade guillotines and punches... and there are still times I find myself without one when I need it!


----------



## Spencer480 (Apr 11, 2018)

I only have one 2 dollar cutter but will probably be buying a v-cutter soon


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

From a newbie, I think one of each different cut is enough but maybe I haven't been into the hobby long enough to have a collection yet. 
I have been using those freebie cutters (dual blade) because I am still on the fence about which straight cutter to go with but I did just buy the colibri v-cutter and use the punch on my first lighter I bought. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Same here...still have the "perfect cutter" that I bought along my first cigar. Got a couple of lighters though


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

x2 on the lighters. Only a few different cuts but many ways to burn.
Single,double,tripple,quad...soft or torch... Butane or electric...I almost felt like Forest Gump for a bit, ha!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

I only have one, a Xikar that works fine, but I’m planning on getting a Colibri V at some point.


----------



## Madderduro (Feb 26, 2018)

all xikar all the time....one cutter can get the job done but what fun is that? ive got who knows how many cigar lighters but only use one ever so perhaps you've got what u need


----------



## Wildman9907 (May 13, 2018)

I think my problem is this. There a few cutters I like ( different versions of the xikar XI line, and looked at the Colibri v to try it) but when I think about buying one I usually end up take that 20-50$ and ordering cigars Lighters I do have a few mainly xikar but half the time I find my self using a match. if its real windy then I use the allume single torch


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I keep cutters all over. There’s one in each car, along with a lighter. There’s one in the silverware drawer for when I’m headed out the back door. There’s one in my entryway valet for when I’m headed out front. And I have one in each of my travel cases. 

I think the number of cutters you need is directly related to how you smoke. Those of us who smoke with more frequent regularity tend to have more of that stuff lying around.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Colibri V cut gives a deeper cut, I use mainly on Torpedoes and smaller RG. The punch cut love it as well mainly on 50 and up RG. A double cut on occasion when it’s better suited. Xikar V on occasion give a less deep cut good on box pressed. Single blade never. I gotta have my cutters!


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

I bought a punch, but all my cutters are freebies. A couple of really nice Xikar ones too. I'm still using the Oliva cutter from Xikar that I got with a purchase three years ago.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

StogieNinja said:


> I keep cutters all over. There's one in each car, along with a lighter. There's one in the silverware drawer for when I'm headed out the back door. There's one in my entryway valet for when I'm headed out front. And I have one in each of my travel cases.
> 
> I think the number of cutters you need is directly related to how you smoke. Those of us who smoke with more frequent regularity tend to have more of that stuff lying around.


Another correlation is our age and how much we forget.. I keep em everywhere by accident. They're easier to find that way.


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

When I first got into cigars I purchased all kinds of cutters but now I only use 2. The Colibri V-cut for torpedos and the Cuban Crafters perfect cut for everything else. Don't care for a punch that much, turns into a tar hole and stops up my cigars most of the time.


----------



## Moonshae (Apr 26, 2018)

I have a few cutters and punches. I prefer the punches for convenience, especially since my lighter has one built in. I have a few freebie cutters scattered around but they're cheap and flimsy. The once "nice" cutter I have doesn't really work very well; it tends to pinch rather than cut, and gets stuck closed with cur material wedged in. Never tried a V cutter, though.


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

BOSSTANK said:


> When I first got into cigars I purchased all kinds of cutters but now I only use 2. The Colibri V-cut for torpedos and the Cuban Crafters perfect cut for everything else. Don't care for a punch that much, turns into a tar hole and stops up my cigars most of the time.


I have that same blue Colibri V. I pretty much use it exclusively. I do have a nice Xi3 but it hardly sees use. I gave away or sold any freebie ones I got.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

BOSSTANK said:


> When I first got into cigars I purchased all kinds of cutters but now I only use 2. The Colibri V-cut for torpedos and the Cuban Crafters perfect cut for everything else. Don't care for a punch that much, turns into a tar hole and stops up my cigars most of the time.


That is exactly the same way I do things. Though I do occasionally use a punch on smokes with small ring gauge.

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm in the two cutter camp, primary is a Cuban Crafters perfect cutter (awesome) or a Xikar Xi2 as a backup.


----------



## alloy (Oct 23, 2013)

I bought a Palio in 2010. Used it until I bought a Cuban Crafter Perfect a month a go.


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

alloy said:


> I bought a Palio in 2010. Used it until I bought a Cuban Crafter Perfect a month a go.


What's your opinion on their differences? Those 2 cutters are on my short list of straight cutters to buy.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Ren Huggins said:


> What's your opinion on their differences? Those 2 cutters are on my short list of straight cutters to buy.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Here's the one I have, the original, perfect cut everytime


----------



## norc47 (Apr 20, 2019)

Ren Huggins said:


> What's your opinion on their differences? Those 2 cutters are on my short list of straight cutters to buy.


I bought a CC Perfect Cutter a few weeks ago and have used it a half dozen times. It makes as good a cut as my Xikar XO with the added benefit of helping get the cut in the right spot/alignment. That helps on a good many vitolas, though it is limiting with a few. The couple of tapered heads I've cut with it needed several bites to get right.

Someone sent me a Palio with a 10 pack. Haven't cut anything with it, but it feels like a flimsier build. Doesn't slide as smoothly. This one is a 1 moving blade / 1 fixed blade design and the fixed one is a semi-circle.


----------



## alloy (Oct 23, 2013)

Ren Huggins said:


> What's your opinion on their differences? Those 2 cutters are on my short list of straight cutters to buy.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


The Palio is kind of dull after nine years. Don't know how to get it sharpened. But the CC perfect cutter works really well for my needs.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

alloy said:


> The Palio is kind of dull after nine years. Don't know how to get it sharpened. But the CC perfect cutter works really well for my needs.


Cut up some cello with it.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

CC perfect cutter works pretty good for me. And has a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

alloy said:


> I bought a Palio in 2010. Used it until I bought a Cuban Crafter Perfect a month a go.


I got a Palio in 2007. Got a Cuban Crafters perfect cutter in the large size a couple months ago and haven't touched the Palio since. I love the simplicity of the perfect cutter, easy to use without worrying about the depth of the cut.


----------



## alloy (Oct 23, 2013)

UBC03 said:


> Cut up some cello with it.


cello?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

alloy said:


> cello?


The stuff your cigar is wrapped in


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Thanks @alloy @norc47 @JDom58 
I didn't notice but that does look like a big difference and I didn't know there was a lifetime guarantee which is a big plus for me. 
I graduated from a freebie BS single blade to the double blade but I caught a sale on the v-cutter and had to get it. But I think I'll be putting the cc cutter on my wish list because that double blade is starting to give some of my sticks mohawks.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907 (May 13, 2018)

Ren Huggins said:


> What's your opinion on their differences? Those 2 cutters are on my short list of straight cutters to buy.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


 Send me your address and I can have a palio on its way.

So I figured I would try something different then my XI straight cut and just picked up a Colibri V well see how I like it.


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Thanks @Wildman9907 I think I'm still on probation and don't think I can pm or post my address yet. When they let me off of my training leash I'll send my info.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907 (May 13, 2018)

sounds good, it will be here waiting @Ren Huggins


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

I have a few cutters, and a few punches some of those punches made by a BOTL here on Puff.
Most of my cutters were freebies the "flimsy" ones live on the back deck so does the monster table lighter.
I use what ever I feel like using so ya I think how many you have is related to how you smoke.


----------



## Wildman9907 (May 13, 2018)

kacey said:


> I have a few cutters, and a few punches some of those punches made by a BOTL here on Puff.
> Most of my cutters were freebies the "flimsy" ones live on the back deck so does the monster table lighter.
> I use what ever I feel like using so ya I think how many you have is related to how you smoke.


Makes sense, I generally only smoke when I can sit and relax with the cigar or when golfing. I dont smoke while doing yard work or anything unless I actually sit down and take a break then maybe.


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

One cutter?!? I misplace my cutters all the time. 

My two main cutters is a colibri v cut and a 11mm xikar that stays on my keychain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a punch cutter which I use for exactly one cigar (Roma Craft Neanderthal). I have a V cutter that I used maybe 4 times last year. I mostly use a Xicar XO I got last year. Thing is a beast and sharp as heck. Took a few weeks to get used to it due to its size. You kind of have to look at the top or you may cut off too much because you can't see the cigar cap from the side easily. You could probably drop it from pretty high up and it would still work too. It's built like a tank.


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

One cutter! What!! I have cutters everywhere cars, backpack, office, locker at the lounge....... everywhere. Drives my wife nuts.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85 (Oct 17, 2018)

Wildman9907 said:


> As im reading through the accessory forums i see people have all kinds of cutters ( single blade, dual blade, punch, v cut, blah blah blah). i have exactly two cutters, a xikar Xi2 thats is the only one i use, the only one i ever used and continue to use after 3 years. The second one was added a week ago a Palio(sp) and it just happen to show up in an order of cigars. The Palio cutter will prolly just end up in the golf bag as a just in case. THe xikar cutter and allume lighter stay in my 5 stick travel case and they come with me when i leave the house with 2 cigars ( at a minimum).
> 
> I am i the only one who only bought one cutter lol or do you just accumulate them from freebies and such?
> 
> was just curious. and a bit bored slow day at work.


I have one cutter and it cost me 3 pounds gbp about a year ago. 2nd one iv ever owned. Cheap nasty stainless steel MF but it does the job and that's all that matters mate.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## norc47 (Apr 20, 2019)

haegejc said:


> I have cutters everywhere cars, backpack, office, locker at the lounge....... everywhere.


I do similar. Keep one in my truck, one in the garage, and a couple in the desk with my tupperdors.

At the very least I'd want to have a good 2 blade and a good V. I almost never punch, but those are so common as built ins on lighters it is easy to have one handy.


----------



## the camaro show (Nov 21, 2018)

I got a cheap 2 blade when I started. As I’ve gotten more into cigars I got a Palio acid camo cutter that’s pretty cool. I would like a V cutter but I don’t think I’d use it much. We’ll see


----------



## Wildman9907 (May 13, 2018)

Well I ended up picking up a Colibri V cutter so for I do like it as far as its quality. little bit bulky compared to my xikar Xi cutter. as far as smoking the straight cut vs V cut cant so I notice much of a difference at this point


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

I only have the perfect cutter from cuban crafters, like it a lot for $20 and has a lifetime warranty


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

I have a variety of cutters, but since I picked up my Colibri V-cut almost none of my others have gotten much use. I've use my XO cutter for some smaller RG sticks, but that's about it. I still feel compelled to collect cutters for some reason, though, hahaha.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

I've never caught the accessories bug which is fine by me. Too many other money inhaling hobbies as it is lol! At present I'm using a Xikar xi2 and a very awesome Tabletop Quad cutter gifted to me by one of the best fellas around @Cigary from a Christmas pass a few years back. No telling what the future holds but, I'm in no rush for any more.

Sent from my moto e5 play using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonshae (Apr 26, 2018)

I recently got the Collibri V cutter since I'd been using a punch and had problems. I wish I had gotten one right away...it's great! I picked up a second for the car, but don't expect to buy any more for the foreseeable future. So now I have more than one + freebies, but I'm settled on what I use.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Kidvegas said:


> I've never caught the accessories bug which is fine by me. Too many other money inhaling hobbies as it is lol! At present I'm using a Xikar xi2 and a very awesome Tabletop Quad cutter gifted to me by one of the best fellas around @Cigary from a Christmas pass a few years back. No telling what the future holds but, I'm in no rush for any more.
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 play using Tapatalk


I am in the same exact boat. Have the same cutter plus a freebie. Honestly, I can't afford accessories lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Reading this made me start thinking I need a new cutter. Perhaps a xicar v so I can do the cross cut easier than work the deep colibri v. 
Between musical equipment and this place, I'm likely to never have any money ever again. 

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Seems like a great option for a single cutter smoker. Lounge mate has one and he loves it.

Colibri SV-Cut Two-in-one V-Cut and Straight Cut Cigar Cutter | Colibri


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a Palio that never leaves the house.
Best dang cutter i ever had and its gotta be 20 years old.
When out of the house i use the disposable cheapo cutters i have in my truck.
And office they work like crap in a short time.
So i just toss em i scored 100 at an auction site for like 10 cents a piece years back. :vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

I have a xicar cutter I bought ten years ago and it's all I need.


----------



## Calidecks (May 27, 2019)

Who makes a good punch Cutter? I'm thinking a punch would be ideal for the flatheads? Thoughts?

Mike.
_______________


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Calidecks said:


> Who makes a good punch Cutter? I'm thinking a punch would be ideal for the flatheads? Thoughts?
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Xikar bullet punch, works great on box press and rounds.


----------



## Bos1600 (Sep 12, 2019)

I keep one in various places around the house, cats, etc. so the collection has grown. 

My xikar xo is my current favorite though that goes most places with me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

